# Fog Light Operation with Auto-Headlights



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

Is there any way to get the auto headlights feature to also work consistently with the fog lights? It works fine for me at night, but in daylight operation, the foglights come on with the headlights off, and when you exit the car, the car lights on alarm sounds and the fog lights stay on for 5 minutes until the battery saver turns them off.

Any way around this so that they will either not come on during the daylight, or they will automatically go off without the alarm sounding nor waiting 5 minutes?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah this would be a great feature, but unfortunately it is not an option.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 8, 2002)

*Foglights don't coordinate w/ headlights*

I've noticed the same thing w/ my automatic lights. They don't always work with the headlights. I never connected it with happening only during the day. I'd also like to know how the lights work exactly - For example, what level of light causes the fogs to come on, but not the main lights?


----------



## Silver Shadow (Aug 29, 2002)

You might want to look here:

TSB's or here

Tweaks


----------



## Runnin' Scared (Nov 8, 2002)

Yes, the fog lights can be a pain. I have that problem alot in the morning. When I start the car it's still dark out and the lights and foglights both come on. But as I'm drivin' and the sun comes up the headlights turn off and the foglights stay on. I just leave the foglights off now, and turn 'em on when I need 'em.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Quit driving at night...Problem solved


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *Quit driving at night...Problem solved *


hehe... I'll have to try that.


----------



## Grimwad (Nov 23, 2002)

My fogs go off with the main lights after I leave the beast. No alarm sounds if they are on, as long as the main lights are on, however if the fogs are on by themselves----sometimes the alarm sounds, sometimes not! They always go off in the same time frame as the main lights however. Very perplexing behaviour.
BTW - they have never come on by themselves, day or night, I always have to turn them on! It would seem to me that the software controls are somewhat flaky to say the least!!!
I like to think it's the beasts own personality coming through!!!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Somebody should get this straight. I want the fogs to work with the Auto feature... DAMNIT!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

The auto headlight feature isn't consistent with the fog lights. It works fine at night. Not in daylight operation, the fog lights come on with the headlights off when you exit the car, the alarm sounds the fogs stay on for 5 minutes untill they go off. They will automatically go off nor waiting 5 minutes. They don't always work with the headlights. But not connected with the day. How do the lights work? What causes the lights to come on? But not the mains? Fog lights can be a pain! especially in the morning! When I start the car it's dark out side and the lights come on when the sun comes up the lights go off.  I just leave the fog lights on and turn them off when I don't need them. 
Geeeeze!!!


----------

